# Laura's Wedding Journal - 30th August 2014



## LittleLady04

I can't wait any longer, I need to start my wedding journal to have somewhere to put all my ideas and get your opinions :happydance:

A brief background, I'm Laura, I'm 25. My df is Jamie, 30. We have 4 beautiful children together, Emily is 7, Leah is 5, Holly is 3 and Alfie is 14 weeks. We will have been together for 9 years next month. We got engaged on Christmas Day 2012.

I am planning on having my three dd's as bridesmaids and 3 of my cousins too. Alfie will be our pageboy. We are going to get married in a small village church where I was christened. We haven't confirmed the date yet, we can't decide between Friday 5th Sept or Saturday 6th Sept.

:cloud9:


----------



## LittleLady04

Been looking through magazines and have decided to go with pink and butterfly theme. Gonna start shopping for the bridesmaids dresses later.

I'm hoping to get in touch with the vicar later to ask her if she would do a Friday wedding.

Will start uploading pic's of my ideas soon.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Will be stalking hun :flower:


----------



## LittleLady04

Yay my first stalker :happydance:

I have provisionally booked the church for Friday 5th September 2014 :happydance:

The vicar said once I've booked the reception she'll send out the paperwork to make it official, whoohooo!!! So excited :)

Now to ask my cousins to be bridesmaids and get df to choose which of his brothers he'll ask to be his Bestman.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It's all exciting once it's booked isn't it a bit more real x


----------



## LittleLady04

I have contacted four venues for our reception today, 1 has sent out a Wedding pack, 1 is going to call me back and 2 I have emailed and heard nothing from them :( grrr, just want to start getting somewhere so I can get the official paperwork done to book the church.

Started having a look at everything that needs sorting/booking/organising!! Omg, I have to admit it scared me a little, so much to do. So I started an onloine wedding planner to hopefully help me keep on top of it.

I bought our place cards this afternoon and have picked our save the date cards too.

:cloud9:


----------



## Mummy May

Congrats, stalking! I just rang my vicar and he booked it in there and then! I don't have to do any paperwork until October (wedding in feb). Sme venues are a bit slow on getting back but don't rush it, I kind of did and wish I hadn't. Enjoy your planning xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Hello :wave:

I said to the vicar that I didn't want to book the date officially till we had found and booked a reception venue too. But I know she's already put it in the church diary. She wants to come round and meet df and myself, sign the paperwork and get the ball rolling :)

Still haven't heard back any venues, I am expecting the wedding pack to arrive this morning from the one venue that did get back to me.

I'm trying to organise Alfie's baptism as well at the moment so I'm going from organising one event to the other at the moment


----------



## Mummy May

Atleast it will keep you from going wedding crazy! Just for a little while xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Very true, I have managed to dedicate my entire afternoon to christening stuff today. I have booked the reception venue, ordered the invitations and all the balloons, banners etc. 
What do you Ladies think about asking for money instead of gifts? I really want to boost Alfie's bank account and don't want to end up with a load of silver money boxes that will end up in the loft with all my girls christening gifts! But I'm worried it's not right asking for a christening.
Right, time to order my girls some new dresses for their brothers special day :)


----------



## Mummy May

We didn't ask for either children's christening, I personally wouldn't but that doesn't mean you shouldn't! We didn't get any shit presents for either each lol! Mainly money and vouchers and a few gifts xx


----------



## LittleLady04

I've decided not to put a 'asking for money' poem in the invites. Feels too cheeky for christening. I mentioned it to my Nan who said she'll put money in a card anyway and she'll mention to my Aunties and Uncles so hopefully they'll do the same.


----------



## LittleLady04

Here is the church:
https://www.tour-devon.com/monkleigh/monkleigh.html

and a few cake ideas









I originally wanted pink icing with white daisies but after looking into it online I quite like the pink icing in picture two with the flowers in picture three. I will wait to see what my friend that's making it thinks.


----------



## Mummy May

I love cake 1 :) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

That was the original cake style I was gonna have, then I decided I wanted the cake iced in pink, then I saw all the others online and now I'm completely confused!? Lol x


----------



## Mummy May

Just pick a bit from the ones you like most and see what they can do :) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Yeah, that's what I'll do. 

My first wedding item arrived this morning, place cards! 

I have found a dress I LOVE :) think it maybe THE dress. Also found the bridesmaids dresses I want for my little bridesmaids. Will post links later, I'm on my phone at the moment.

Still haven't found a venue for the reception.


----------



## Mummy May

Can't wait to see the dresses! Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Ahhh, having a nightmare with it today! I am still waiting for one venue to get back to me and I have just had to phone them again because I have been waiting since last week, grrrr. Now I'm waiting, yet again, for someone to call me back :growlmad:

And I have just gone to find the pic of the dress I want and it has been removed :dohh: I have contacted them and they are going to get back to me with it's availability.

The dress I like for my little bridesmaids is this one:



I have just contacted them to ask if the bow and bottom of the dress can be done in colours other than green and purple. I would like it in pink.

I just want to confirm my venue so I can confirm the church and really get the ball rolling.


----------



## LittleLady04

OMG! One of my old school friends has just posted on FB that they have booked their wedding on the same day. Me and this girl were best friends for over 4 years and very good friends for years after that. xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

Ok, stress levels are seriously going up! I am trying to write our evening guest list and it's so difficult where to stop when it comes to distant family. Plus, I hardly know any of df's distant family so it's impossible to see how many I actually have invited till I find out more about his side of the family. 

Ok, I am getting somewhere with the venue. My friend I mentioned earlier suggested a really nice parish hall that a lot of her friends have used for their wedding receptions. I have looked it up online and it's only £300 to hire the whole site for the day including all the facilities it has to offer. So now my Mum is trying to contact a local caterer to find out if she would be available on the day and to get some rough prices. 

I have contacted a disco company for a price for a disco and a friend of my Dad's who is in a band to see what they would charge.

Things are starting to move on a bit ................ I hope! 

The dress company can't find the pic of the dress I love so that's annoying me at the moment.

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I found the list easy to keep not too high, just ask yourself 'who do we really want there' sod the people who are upset (someone will always be upset!) it's your day and your dont want every Tom dick and Harry there :) 

Keep us updated on the venue, sounds fab! Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Ahhh, me and df can't agree on our daytime guest list. He wants small and very immediate family only, I want to invite Aunties, Uncles and cousins too. 
Can't really see how we could come to a compromise either, it's gotta be them all or not! Can't invite some without others :( 

DJ got back to me, he charges £30 an hour which I think is really reasonable :)


----------



## Mummy May

Couldn't you have a small ceremony and then invite the extra people to come afterwards? Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Yeah, that's what he wants to do. But don't you think it will look a bit pathetic having 23 people sitting in a church that could seat over 100! Plus, if we're going that small then I feel it's over the top having 5 bridesmaids. Grrrr, bloody men! I know it's his day too but the original number was only 51 which still isn't a lot. 
Feeling like we might as well cancel the church, book the registry office and just have our parents, siblings and kids there. Forget having bridesmaids there's just no point :(


----------



## Mummy May

I don't think it would be pathetic I think it would be lovely. But if you really want those other people there you need to make sure he knows how important it is to you. I've got 50 people to invite for the day plus the children (5 of them) and I've only got 1 bridesmaid. But anyway, something's got to give. One of you will have to compromise one way or another xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks hun, feeling a bit calmer now, I was really wound up about it when I got up this morning. Yeah, you're right, plus I've worked out if we get people to sit in 4's max then we'll fill at least 7 pews. 
I have to have that many bridesmaids, I have 3 dd's and have chosen 2 of my cousins that are teens to be bridesmaids too to help keep my girls in check during the ceremony. And my little boy will be our page boy, he'll only be 17 months :cloud9:
I think 50 is a nice number to invite, in an ideal world that's how many I would invite too.
xxx


----------



## Mummy May

We're literally just having close family and friends, that's it! But then people like aunts uncles cousins etc are coming in the evening. But I do see why you would want them there. It's just talking calmly and not getting mad that's hard :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleLady04

I'm not even mad, I understand where he's coming from. He's worried his nerves will get the better of him in front of too many people.


----------



## Mummy May

That's gonna happen to me! I know how he feels! I'm terrified! I've warned everyone I'm going to spend the day either laughing or crying. Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

We're still no further forward. I've took a week off from planning in the hope a solution would pop into my mind, it hasn't! 
So we're still without a guest list. We nearly had a reception venue but now my Dad has said to try a local hotel too.
Will get my mind back on track next week


----------



## xemmax

Congratulations on booking the church, it's beautiful! We are getting married the weekend before you, Saturday 30th, and you seem quite on top of your plans already!

The guest list is so hard to write, we have ended up inviting most people to the ceremony and to the reception. Our problem was trying to please everyone else. I'm sure you and your OH will come to an agreement soon :)


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi, thank you :) we're beginning to get somewhere now.

I'm determined to have a finalised guest list by the end of the weekend. 

I asked my cousins to be bridemaids last night, they are so excited! They've never been to a wedding before.

I have decided I'm not going to get my girls flowers to hold down the aisle, I'm gonna get them butterfly wands instead.

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Much cheaper and cuter I think! I've got my little girl a small posy of foam flowers and they're really cute!! Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Hooray! I think we've done it :) a daytime guest list of 43 ;)


----------



## Mummy May

Wooo! A good compromise I think :) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

It was, we cut out our cousins and were just gonna go to Aunties and Uncles but I have one cousin in particular that I want to invite so we may ask her to be bridesmaid. 

However, we had another discussion this morning and we may now just invite everyone, lol. We're gonna look at it again tonight and see what difference it will make. SO it may be more like 70+ by tonight and it was df's idea ;) 

I love the wands, just got to decide which one to get. I hadn't thought of artificial flowers though, I may look into that too.

Ahhh, I felt so down hearted about it last week but now I'm so excited :)


----------



## Mummy May

Button wands are really cute too ;) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Still debating the guest list, it's either 43 or 65. We just can't decide, lol! 

Gonna start making appointments tomorrow to look at venues.

Found some styles of dresses I like for my older BM's, will post pic's later when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Newly stalking :) 
ahh guest lists are soooo difficult aren't they? hope you manage to sort it out! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi Tinkerbelle :wave: yeah, the guest list has been our biggest problem. We still haven't finalised it! Lol

It will be easier to do the planning once the kids have gone back to school, at the moment it's just constant housework and keeping the girls entertained. One week to go! :)

xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

We had another look at the guest list last night and if we invite everyone it's 72 people! A hot buffet for that many people is gonna be over £1200. My Mum and Dad are coming round this afternoon so I'm gonna mention it to them and see what they say. 

Also, I'm thinking we should be bringing it forward a week. Otherwise the kids will be going back to school on the following Monday and I'll be trying to finish off school stuff and getting ready for the wedding in the same week.

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Eep! If its important to you to have everyone there then do it xx


----------



## LittleLady04

It is and I really don't want to look back and have regrets. As I type my Mum is calling a golf club near us that hire out their restaurant for weddings, it's right by the sea and the views are amazing. Really hoping it is available on either of the dates I have in mind. Eeeeeeeekkkkkkk! :happydance:

We're off shopping with my friend tomorrow for her wedding, 8 weeks today. Me and my girls are bridesmaids for her so we're off to get their shoes, cardi's etc tomorrow. So exciting :)

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I said that to OH, we're only doing this once! Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

They don't have Sep 5th or Aug 29th (our anniversary) available but they do have Saturday 30th Aug available so it looks like our Friday wedding just became a Saturday wedding :D We're just waiting for them to get back to us with a price for a 2 course meal. They charge £400 for hire and ask £100 deposit. :) So nearly got my venue xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Eep! How exciting, xx


----------



## FirstBean

New stalker, I get married December 27th next year, planning is so exciting. I am with you on the guest list I am struggling.


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi firstbean :wave: I was so relieved once the guest list was finalised. Now for the exciting stuff ......... The shopping :D

The church is available on Aug 30th but still waiting for the venue to get back to us with prices. I'm hoping to have the venue booked by the end of the weekend/Monday.

We've had a lovely day shopping with my friend for her wedding, although the girls were little monkeys! Lol

xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

Still no closer at finalising the venue, we still haven't heard from them. I'm gonna get my Mum to chase them up again tomorrow. Me and df are really hoping to go there on Sunday to see the place.

I'm still looking over my guest lists, adding people to the evening and considering a couple of people to remove from the day list. We'll get there eventually.

Gonna start getting hair, make-up and cake quotes next week. Also, I'm thinking of making my own invitations so need to get some inspiration for them.

:cloud9:


----------



## LittleLady04

We have had prices from the golf club today, 2 course with wine, champagne, coffee and evening buffet is gonna be £3000 including hire charge. 
My Mum has spent the day ringing round getting prices from other places too and my Dad has started a "spreadsheet" lol!

I have been looking at ideas for making our invitations and it still seems like it could work out expensive. I'm considering getting some personalised ones from someone on eBay. Plus, I'm worried I won't have time to make them, between the kids, their after school clubs, the gym and I'm vice chair of the PTFA so that keeps me busy too! Lol

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

That sounds like a good price! I made my own and they have worked out cheaper but it all depends what you want. Mine look homemade but I love them (though I may be upset if someone slags them off) they're on my journal somewhere... but yeah! Ebay have some great deals (and don't be afraid to barter for a package - day/evening invites/table numbers/menu etc) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

We had our little Alfie christened yesterday. So last week the wedding plans had to take a back seat to allow me time to get get everything ready.

My friend that I am being bridesmaid for in a few weeks is having purple as her colour for her wedding. I have always planned on having a cadbury purple theme. Do you think I should change it now? Will it look like I copied her? 

xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Ask her if she'd be okay and tell her you were planning it. My friend was disappointed to find out my colour scheme (mint and gold) as she'd always planned on using mint but I told her I don't care if she uses it I don't own the colour mint because I used it in my wedding. I'm not the first person to have that colour and I won't be the last. 

As long as you tell her it won't look like you're copying and as long as you don't mind if one or two people think you are then I don't see the problem. It's your wedding, use whatever colour you want!

And so what if you are copying, to me that just screams compliment. You thought her wedding was so beautiful you want to use the same colour as her, how dare you lol. 

I think it's fine xx


----------



## Mummy May

If it was me, I wouldn't have it because I'm funny like that :haha: but everything pp said is right :) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks Ladies. None of our guests will be the same apart from my parents, lol. So I'm not worried about people thinking I have copied. It's just whether she'll think I copied her. 

We really need to book our venue, hoping to go and see them this week and pay the deposit.

xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Sounds like a problem I had, one of my best friends gets married in March and I am December I had always planned to have plum as my colour scheme and had happily told her that then a month back my bridesmaid told me that my friend is now having plum to so I felt I had to change as I didn't want to look like I had copied as mine is December hers march I know she wasn't bothered but that's cos her wedding is first, now I have tiffany blue and am so much happier with this choice so glad she picked plum now.


----------



## LittleLady04

Hmmm, I think I'm gonna have to look at some colour charts for some inspiration. Maybe I need to look outside the box more :) 

xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

We're off to the venue again tomorrow. Hopefully we'll pay the deposit whilst we're there :D


----------



## LittleLady04

The meeting this morning went well, we are pleased with the price. Just need to chat to df about it later and then get it booked. They are giving us a few complimentary freebies too, the dj for the evening, the bridal suite with free champagne and strawberries, they decorate the top table and provide the right colour ribbons etc. So I'm really pleased with what they're offering.

Went for a bridesmaid dress fitting yesterday for my friends wedding. Her colour is definitely Cadbury purple :( so I think I may go for turquoise or teal instead. Also, her Mum told me they have got wands for the girls to hold!!! It's like they have seen my plans (which started years before she even met her df) but it's tough! 

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh if you've had things in your head for years don't change just because someone else is having them xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Ok, I have my colour scheme - turquoise and pastel yellow :) 

Finally feeling like I'm getting somewhere now. We're happy with what the venue has to offer so we're gonna pay the deposit either tomorrow or Tuesday. Went shopping with DD1 today and whilst we were out I got loads of inspiration for cheap and pretty centre pieces. Our biggest exspense that is pushing us over the budget is the photographer. So one of our friends did the photographs for Alfies christening and he did an amazing job so we're gonna ask him to do it for the wedding too :) hopefully then we can make the budget go further


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That colour scheme is gorgeous. Seen loads on pinterest for that colour scheme and considered it at one point. 

Glad things are getting on and it's feeling more exciting now xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Deposit is paid :happydance:

Now to officially book the church, not sure what time to have the service though. What time are you ladies having your ceremonies though?

Bought some invites as well, I have decided I don't have time to make them and found some really nice ones in Hallmark today.

xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're having the ceremony at 2 x


----------



## Mummy May

We're having our ceremony at 2 aswell :) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks Ladies, I can't decide whether to have it and 1pm or 2pm. Mum called the vicar yesterday, the church fee are £531 :o a bit more than we expected, lol 

Gonna message my older bridesmaids today and bring them up to date with the plans.


----------



## FirstBean

My ceremony is 2pm also.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah our fees are £475 :) eeeep!! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

It's a lot of money, I didn't think it would as much as that


----------



## LittleLady04

I am going to display our table plan in an old picture frame. I've got a friend that restores items in a shabby chic way so I'm hoping she'll be able to do something with it. I just have to get my hands on an old frame first, lol. I have posted a want on our local freecycle page, I would be so pleased if I can get one for free or cheap! After those church fees we need to start saving money on other things. I'm also looking for small frames to put on the tables to display the table number.

xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

We're using frames for our table plan and table numbers too. We're using gold ones and wilkinsons have small gold ones (which we'll use for the table numbers) for £1 each. Our local poundland sell some nice frames too xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Ooh, hadn't thought of looking in Wilkinson's, I'll do that.

Still unsure on our colour scheme, I still really want to use Cadbury purple :(


----------



## Mummy May

If that's what you really want then you have it!! Xx


----------



## FirstBean

I agree if your set on that colour then no other scheme will match up to it, so I say go for it if you want it.


----------



## LittleLady04

Have decided today that I'm going to go with a lilac colour scheme :) then it won't be the exact same as my friends wedding but it'll still be a colour I love.

My Nan rang my Mum this morning and has offered to pay for all my cousins children to come the day. I'm not sure how I feel, it's very kind of her to offer but my Mum and Dad won't be able to accept it and will end up paying for it. She wants to do it so that none of them have issues with childcare on the day. But on the other hand I was planning a child free day (apart from my own of course) and we are inviting lots of children to the evening instead. 

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

If you're planning a child free day please say that to them, don't be forced to have them xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Arghh, nothing is going right. I pm'd mil last night to tell them that we've set the date and paid the deposit. She messages me back saying they can't possibly get away from their business on a Saturday! They run a holiday complex and Saturdays are change over days, which means cleaning everything cottage from top to bottom in 6 hours. My df and his 2 brothers help them do it. Plus she said that if we have it in a holiday they won't have anywhere available for our travelling guests to stay! Then, fil calls saying that if we have it on a Sat then they and df's brothers won't be able to make it!!! They're 26 and 25 ffs!! So what do I do, change the date to 29th Aug? They still wouldn't be able to put up any guests but I am not having a wedding during term time to suit them!!!

Grrrrrrr, rant over :(


----------



## Mummy May

Couldn't they get some help in for that 1 day? Or plan ahead and make customers aware that they won't be able to book to stay that weekend? if it were me I would probably stick to my guns but I am very very stubborn. I also wouldn't have my wedding in term time to suit them. If you want to change it to the Friday then do but I wouldn't completely change just because it doesn't suit them xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Nope! We're sticking to our original date :) I'm very stubborn too! 

I really want that date cus the day before me and df will have been together for 10 years so to get married on the following day is truly like starting a new chapter in our lives together.

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Go you! Good choice lol! Xx


----------



## LittleLady04

:D

Feeling good this morning, just been able to put more money into the Wedding fund :)


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh thats always a good feeling isn't it :) xx


----------



## LittleLady04

I seriously need to get back on track with my planning now Christmas is over.

Happy 2014 Ladies xxx

We're trying to decide on a design for our cake at the moment.

I went dress shopping yesterday and all 3 shops were closed :( hoping to go again at the end of the week.

I've found a gorgeous frame for our table plan, I need to get it ordered. We are making sweet trees for the tables in the evening, so I need to order all the balls and cocktail sticks. Then find somewhere to by the sweets.


----------



## Mummy May

You're probably best making an appt to go dress shopping hun Have you got a cash and carry for sweets maybe? xx


----------



## LittleLady04

I went dress shopping again yesterday and I bought my dress :D also got my veil and a tiara. I have chosen the bridesmaid dresses too! When I got home I found a pair of shoes in the BHS sale to wear on the day.

I ordered a lovely frame for our table plan, the sweet tree polystyrene balls, the little bows to glue onto the invitations and a few other bits. 

We have finally found a photographer that's not too expensive and is available. We're meeting her next Wednesday to look at her portfolio and discuss what we'd like.

We have chosen our cake design too so I am waiting on a price for it from a friend that used to make wedding cakes.

I'll upload some pic's later :) 

xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

Here is a catalogue pic of my dress




This is what I've chosen for my older bridesmaids, they'll be lilac though not the greeny colour in the pic

https://www.orchidsbridal.com/bridesmaids/venus/Venus-D520-Bridesmaids.html

And my 3 little girls will be wearing this dress, the sash will be lilac

https://www.hilarymorgan.com/products/zooms/50663.jpg

and my shoes are these

https://media.bhs.co.uk/wcsstore/BHSUK/images/catalog/1160780904_large.jpg


I am so pleased with my frame for the seating plan, can't wait for it to arrive

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321282869925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Your plans are coming on good, love the frame. I have just got my wedding folder out again tonight and am searching on flower girl dresses.


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks FirstBean, I can't wait for the frame to arrive.

I forgot to upload pics of the two cakes we're down too. Gonna see what the prices are before we decide which one to go with.

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Your frame is quite similar to mine except mine is a mirror which I will write on with chalk pen :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: 

Love all of your finds, the flower girl dresses are similar to what I am thinking of :)


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks 30mummyof1. The dresses are cute :) my oldest dd tried one on in the shop last week and she looked adorable.

My friend isn't able to make our wedding cake :( which is a shame as she's amazing!

I ordered 20 lilac pearlised balloons last night for £3.98 and got 10 free!! They're printed with "Just Married" Now to find some plain ivory ones to mix in with them.

I need to buy some sweets to make up the practice sweet tree. I googled "Good sweets to use on a sweet tree" last night and got lots of ideas.

Tried on my shoes when df went out last night, LOVE them :)

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Has he not seen your shoes? My DF has seen mine lol! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm trying to keep my shoes secret too! although not sure why really! :haha:

ahh bless, it will be lovely having all your children at your wedding. They will look so cute all dresses up. Do you think you will have anymore children once you are married?


----------



## LittleLady04

I'm not showing df my shoes :) he's not going to see anything of my outfit till the day! Haha, I took my shoes to my Nan's house today to keep them there till I need to wear them in.

I'm so pleased our lo's will get to share in our special day with us. Alfie will be our pageboy :cloud9: No, I don't plan on having anymore children. I'm complete now :)

I have to go for a Colposcopy on Friday cus I had abnormal changes on my most recent smear. The worry of this has made me want to just enjoy our children.

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh fair enough, that would be scary.hope there's nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks hun. I'm so worried, I kinda just want to not go, bury my head in the sand and pretend everything is fine. But that's obviously irresponsible and not going to solve anything :( can't wait for it to be over. The wedding planning is helping me keep my mind off it.

I might make a sweet tree tonight for fun :) lol xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah, i'd probably be the same hun. Maybe have something lined up to look forward to at the end of the day, takeaway, wine, chocs etc.?

Haven't heard of a sweet tree before, I shall have to google!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have just googled they are cool! are you having them as centrepieces or on a sweet table?


----------



## LittleLady04

We're gonna have them as the centre pieces for the evening. I've put them away for now, gonna concentrate on getting the invitations finished and sent before I practice making one.

Been going through the guest list again and already had to add a few extra to the day and a few extra to the evening, grrr! 
xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ace, yep know that feeling. Friends that now have a +1 or family that i don't want to invite but my parents have talked me into inviting! grrr


----------



## LittleLady04

Our day guests are now at 70 adults and 10 children.

The evening guests are 159! Eeeeeeeek

Just been through invoices, emails and ebay to work out what I've spent on all the little bits (table confetti, ribbon, bows, coloured sand etc) and it comes to £109 :o it's amazing how £2 on this and £4 on that can quickly mount up to so much. Although, it does include my shoes and table plan frame so that's made me feel a little better.

My Mum finished the invitations this afternoon so we're gonna start writing them out tomorrow.

Night xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh what are they like? Things mount up so quickly its unreal!! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

The invitations are shop bought, they say Wedding Invitation in gold swirly lettering and then underneath we have glued on a small lilac bow to personalise.

They were reduced to £1.49 for a pack of 10, Cheap and cheerful :) xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

The table plan frame has arrived :D Love It!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay :happydance:, can't decide how to do mine yet keep changing my mind!


----------



## LittleLady04

Met with the photographer this evening, she's lovely and so are her photos. We have booked her for the wedding, now we just need to decide which package to use.

1. From getting ready up to group photos before leaving the church £250
2. From getting ready up to the speeches £375
3. From getting ready up to the first dance £450

What are you ladies having? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow she's very reasonable. :) up to 1st dance for us


----------



## LittleLady04

I know, I'm so glad she still has our date available. I'm thinking up to the first dance too.

Although, on another note! df doesn't dance and really doesn't want to do a first dance. Is there an alternative? 

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Wow that's really cheap! Yeah there's an alternative - dont have one! If you're not too bothered about tradition that is. I'm having 5 hours with my photographer and its £550 I think. I paid so long ago lol! I've got it written down! But OHs Auntie's partner is awesome with a camera so he will be taking pics at night xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep definitely need to have one if you don't want to!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That is a really fab price. We've got ours from getting ready to first dance and it's £600. And I thought that was cheap for that package. We know quite a few people handy with a camera, OH's cousin is a location scout for films so he basically takes pictures for a living, but we didn't want him basically working at our wedding so we're happy for him to take pictures if he wants but don't want him to feel like he has to. We're also setting up an instagram hashtag for it and putting disposable cameras out. Oh and we're having a photo guestbook and buying a Polaroid camera for people to take pictures to put in it. 

Our day guests are 80 and I have no idea what our evening guests are atm haha. Need to check that. I think it's about 140 xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks for your opinions ladies, we're going with the whole day package :)

Got my colposcopy at 10am tomorrow, feeling really nervous now. I've got a headache too and that's unusual for me, I'm guessing it's the tension. Will update you when I get home xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yeah were having disposables too!! xx


----------



## LittleLady04

I was going to have disposable's but I mentioned it to my friend who got married in October and she said they felt it was a waste of money. They got lots of pic's that didn't come out and lots of silly pic's. Now I don't know what to do, it costs £4.50 to develop a 28 pic disposable in Sainsbury's. That's £45 if you have 10 of them. xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good luck today x


----------



## Mummy May

IMO I think silly pics are good, it shows that people had a good time at your wedding and to me thats important. Each to their own though! xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That's what I think too mummy may. The silly pictures are the ones of people having fun x


----------



## LittleLady04

All good at the hospital, have to go back for a check up in 12 months time :D so relieved! 

I'm torn about the camera's, I think I'll still get them and put them on the tables. Like you ladies say, that's what shows people had a good time 

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hadn't thought of them but think they are a good idea. :)

Great news that you have the all clear :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Oh that's wonderful Hun, glad everything is fine xx


----------



## LittleLady04

Not done much wedding stuff this weekend. My Mum's just brought round a head dress she's made for one of my girls to wear, my oldest daughter tried it on and it looks lovely :) 
xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that's lovely of your mum. Mine's not really having any input, as we're not that close. I keep meaning to ask her whether she knows what she is wearing yet!


----------



## LittleLady04

My Mum has helped me plan it all, it's my future MIL that's had no input at all. She moaned about it being on a Saturday when we told them we'd set the date. Since then she's not mentioned it to either of us :(

My Mum makes jewellery so she is making all the BM's head dresses and maybe some necklaces and bracelets for my girls. I'm going to buy a silver necklace for each of my other two BM's as their gift.

I think my poor little man is teething again :( he woke up screaming earlier. He's also sucking his gums and got bright red cheeks like he did a few weeks ago when he cut his first two teeth. Poor bubba xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Other way for me, my Mil is really helpful. She hasn't helped me plan anything as such, I think she'd wait to be asked. However for babysitting so I can get things sorted she is amzing. I booked my make-up and hair trial for the same day, which means a day away from the boys as I have to drive an hour to the hairdresser plus the time for the appointments and she will have them :)

ahh poor little man, hope it doesn't last too long x


----------



## LittleLady04

I haven't done much wedding stuff this week. We wrote out the day invitations on Tuesday evening. Will write the evening invites this week, still discussing the evening guest list, lol.

We've decided to ask two of our best friends to be Ushers along with my brother, so we'll have 3. They will be thrilled :)

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that's nice to include more friends in the ceremony. We just have 1 usher and he is my best male friend. :)


----------



## LittleLady04

We were thinking of asking one of df's cousins but he has loads and we didn't want to upset anyone so this made more sense. They popped round this morning (they don't live locally, they've been down for the weekend for a visit) on their way home so we asked them :) 

Are you having a hen night? What are you doing? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I am. We are going to Brighton for the weekend in May. Got a pole dancing lesson, cocktail making and life drawing planned alongside the normal drinking etc.. then will have a meal out drinks in my hometown nearer to the wedding to include the girls that couldn't make Brighton and mum's etc.. how about you?


----------



## LittleLady04

Not sure yet, two of my friends are gonna plan it. We did discuss maybe starting with a pamper day somewhere. 

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh that'd be a great start :)


----------



## LittleLady04

Had a few set backs so I've not got much done lately. I'm still waiting for the hotel to ring and arrange for us to go in and discuss plans. 
Trying to decide on who to get to make the cake (we've got 3 quotes, all roughly the same price) and what type of stand to have it on.
I need to book an appointment for my bridesmaids to go in to try on and order their dresses, we're gonna do it on the Friday of half term.
I'm beginning to panic that the church won't hold over 80 guests so I need to speak to the vicar to see what the capacity is.
So lots to do, need to pull my finger out and get on with it! Lol xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

Wedding cake is booked :)

The church can easily hold 80 guests

I'm taking my bridesmaids shopping for their dresses next Friday.

Some progress made :) can't wait to go shopping next Friday xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

yay, will be exciting going bridesmaid dress shopping :happydance:


----------



## LittleLady04

Fab day shopping with my bridesmaids! All their dresses are ordered :) 

I'm going back next Wednesday to try on my dress with my shoes

xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

I've lost weight!! And if I lose much more I'll have to have big alterations made to my dress! Arghh! I had intentions of losing a bit before the wedding but I haven't even started to try losing weight yet. Oh well, one less thing to do :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, how did you do it without trying!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I think mine was mostly due to stress. I had exams just after Christmas and then an assignment due straight after in the module I hate most and then a 6 year old's birthday party to plan. My stomach was quite dodgy during those 6 weeks, I think that was probably something to do with it. And the fact I didn't go to my mum's for christmas so I ate probably a tenth of the amount of chocolate I would normally eat haha


----------



## LittleLady04

I don't know! I wish I did so I could undo it to put a teeny bit back on again. I went for a week without sugary foods but surely that can't be it?! I've taken up baking fairy cakes and eating them :) hopefully that'll help, lol!

Not long for you now 30mummyof1, how are the plans coming along?

Kmbabycrazy, what are planning on doing about your dress if you lose more weight? I'm panicking a bit, lol.

xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

Oh and I still haven't got round to finishing and sending out the invitations. This WILL be done by the end of the week!

Booked to go and discuss requirements with reception venue next week

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm working out 3 times a week at gym and running. Would like to loose 7more lbs then maintain. Haven't had any dress fittings yet so not worried and also its a corset back.
started my table plan at weekend, and we picked our music. Oh has got to finalise evening guests as there his friends and pick his ring! So getting there...!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Mine is a corset back too so hopefully it won't cause as much of an issue. Going to go for a fitting soon anyway as I need to huy my veil and want to make sure I get one that looks good with my dress x


----------



## LittleLady04

Mine is a corset back too, the problem is on my waist it was meeting and wouldn't go tighter! Lol

I bought my veil when I got my dress, it compliments my dress well.

I wish I had the motivation to go to the gym 3 times a week :) sounds like you're both very organised! xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I especially need to go make sure it matches now. I had a wedding nightmare and one of the issues was my veil didn't match my dress. Amongst a mountain of other things that went wrong. So I did the sensible thing and as I woke up I wrote a list of everything that went wrong so I know to make sure I get that all sorted x


----------



## LittleLady04

Ok, I have finally sent out the last of the invitations :) 

All the brodesmaids dresses should be ready for my bridesmaids to try on in the half term holiday.

I have ordered the suits and bought my ring :) I love my ring, it cost double what I planned to spend BUT I love it! I'll try to post a pic xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh yes definitely post a pic :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

How you doing hun?


----------



## LittleLady04

I can't believe it's been so long since my last post and only 5 weeks and 1 day to go! 

Finished sorting my table plan yesterday, now to get it printed. 

My bridesmaids are going for their alterations on Tuesday and I'll be trying on my dress for the final time before it's sent to the dry cleaners. 

I've ordered the order of service covers and df got his wedding ring a few weeks ago. 

Xxx


----------

